# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  dawn dishwashing soap for acne?!?!?

## justin2305

i saw this in another thread that was placed in a wrong forum what does anyone no bout using dawn dishwashing soap for body acne and such and what kind at that thanks

----------


## thewallop

i use any dish washin liquid with good greace cutting , get my gf to wash my back with a scrubby thingy , works great so far , not to muc backne comin out , i also wash my arms and shoulders

----------


## justin2305

does anyone no bout this or what come on guys thanks

----------


## Angelis

yeah ive done it before and it worked well but my GF complained about the Dish Soap being all the way in the bathroom all the time... guess next time I should buy 2

----------


## DevilsDeity

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=147418

----------


## justin2305

> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=147418


seen that one thanks bro

----------


## gonnagetBIG

I just started using the Dawn antibacterial dish soap (orange one) about a week ago. My skin has cleared up quite a bit (shoulders,arms,back,chest), but on my face I am using a 10% benzyl peroxide wash that my doc gave me and it is workin great too.

----------


## cj1capp

> I just started using the Dawn antibacterial dish soap (orange one) about a week ago. My skin has cleared up quite a bit (shoulders,arms,back,chest), but on my face I am using a 10% benzyl peroxide wash that my doc gave me and it is workin great too.


I saw that thread and tried what was recommend dawn dish soap i think it works great so far but its only been about a week

----------


## pyschomab

i have also tried this and yes it does work and i would reccomend it though it is not a one day process i see it going down slowly and everyday my shoulders look a little better ! i am pleased!

----------


## justin2305

cool thanks guys my doc perscribed me to this body wash stuff and it works better than anything i have found yet but im still not completley satisfied so i think im going to give this stuff a try and see what happens

----------


## bigbodyjosh

I just tried that today. The whole dish washing soap...lets see what happens.

----------


## YounG_SluG11

It works good for most people.

----------


## kallmenelly

Urine Therapy
Urine is a sterile substance that people have been using for thousands of years to treat skin conditions and medical ailments. Although foreign to most Americans, some celebrities are aware of how quickly urine can treat and eliminate acne blemishes. It is important to use the first urine of the day, as it is the most concentrated and can eliminate acne the quickest. Soak a cotton pad in the urine, then apply it to the skin by wiping the cotton pad across the face. Let the urine dry onto the skin. 


Read more: What Do Celebrities Use for Acne? | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/about_5474595_do...#ixzz101Pamp6x



What do you think?? personaly i dont no if i would even try this. LOL

----------


## stack_it

I've been using dawn for the past few weeks. I normally have perfect skin but now that I'm on trt the oil is causing me to break out. It's cleared my skin up a ton.

----------


## Eddie_m63

> It works good for most people.


I did nothing for me, i used the 10% Benzyl Peroxide stuff nothing, proactive nothing. I just have it on my forehead and shoulders always have. I am to cheap to see a derma yet still trying new things. From all the stuff outhere one has to work.

----------


## K_PIN

Neutrogena "Body Clear" body wash is the best thing I have ever used. Its in the sections where you get acne meds at wally. There is a yellow/orange kind and also a new green kind. I love the green kind. This stuff clears my back up great. It does get expensive though.

----------


## stevey_6t9

regarding dawn, is it any dish washer soap or specifically dawn?

----------


## D7M

This thread is 5 years old. 

But it doesn't have to be Dawn, even the cheap, generic stuff will dry your skin out.

----------


## matt77

Any dish soap will work but I will say Dawn Ultra is the strongest dish soap I have seen. Also becareful puttin it on your face as it can be too harsh for some people. Oh and a little goes a long way.

----------


## MTBrider

wow very interesting. i gotta give this a try

----------


## DFOSTER

Definitely going start using this before my next cycle to see if it will prevent from even breaking out I was fine until abut midway through my last cycle and then back and chest flared up hope this works sounds like many people have had luck and def a cheap solution

----------


## bigmac30

I am two months in and just added eq2 and now have this lump on my face! I have washed and washed squeezed and squeezed with noluck. Gonna try this dawn idea a try. Also chest shoulders getting hit. Ill post results soon

----------


## Goscornorex

ââàêóàììââóöé

----------


## Matt

Please ignore the spam...^^

----------


## punish

Use a loofa

----------


## Lowtest85

Is this stuff safe for use on ares like neck and forehead? Thanks..

----------

